# Is it a good idea to be a pastry chef first?



## angelfelix (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi,
I am currently in my 3 year at high school and am considering what colleges to apply for next year. Originally i had wanted to become a doctor but have always had a passion for baking. I want to pursue baking as a profession. However, i am unsure if i should go straight into baking or get a degree in something else as a back up lan. I was thinking about going into law at the University of Washington (since i live in Seattle) and become a small business lawyer. Or perhaps a degree in another field that would help benefit me as a pastry chef. Like business or something else.

In seattle there is a culinary school at Seattle Central Community College and at the Art Institute of Seattle. My parents continuously pressure me to pursue a "worthy" career and go to a *University. *I Feel like if i went to SCCC for culinary i would be letting them down.

Right now i'm really conflicted about what i want to do and am scared to go to a college out of state. If anyone could give me some advice i would really appreciate it:chef:


----------



## sleepy_dragon (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd start with figuring out what you love to do most.

Of course, being a doctor or lawyer will be far more financially rewarding, but you'll also be in school for many years for lots of tuition paid.

Getting a pastry cert from SCCC takes five quarters at @1k each, one more if you plan to get an AAS, and a little more than that to get a transferrable AA degree towards a BA in Food and Beverage at South Seattle Community College. 

Have you tried to make a list of the pros and cons of each profession on your wish list? That can help clarify what's most important to you. And do the same for what you want out of a career and what you enjoy doing in a general sense. A comparison between the two lists can yield clues about the best career choice.

Another thought is to stage at a bakery (or try landing an entry level job), or with the pastry department or pastry chef at a hotel or restaurant, and see if you like the work. It helps to take pleasure in multitasking. And of special note would be the hours; folks on the pastry side tend to start their days at 3am, and just like cooks, they get hit hard during the holidays.

Have you talked to your parents about how you're feeling? It may well be that they only want you to do what makes you happiest. And no matter how they feel, sometimes it just takes people a while to figure out what to do. Cooking is my third career now, and I'm 37.

You could also just take one quarter of Baking & Pastry at SCCC, and see how you like it. 

I graduated from Seattle Central Community College in 2005, albeit from the hot side. And where I'm working now is one of the top places in Seattle. I can answer more specific questions about SCCC, but as always your best bet would be to pay them a visit yourself. AI is an option as well, but I'm of the opinion it's better not to spend that 40k+ on a career with a starting wage of 9-10$/hr. 

SCCC is a great program and frankly when it comes to food, your skill is directly tied to your own curiosity, stamina and inner drive. Not to mention, plenty of chefs out there will teach you what you want to know in exchange for your loyalty and labor, as opposed to you shelling out the beaucoup bucks for it.

Hope this helps,
Pat


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

When you start investigating culinary schools, you will find similiarities between all private run schools--they all have aggresive recruiters and they will tell you anything to get you to sign on the dotted line. In many instances the recruiters earn more than the instructers themselves. Read between the lnes of what I'm trying to tell you here. This is not the case with CC's and State run schools.

My very first and probably the best piece of advice I can give you is to work in a bakery for a while (p/t, after school, it doesn't matter) before you make hard decisions.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

2 Birds 1 Stone. 
When my daughter was going to go to College, I tried to push her into law, But what I called restaurant law. Only a few in New York specialized in this and they were very wealthy. Why not give this a shot, This way keeping parents happy and doing what you like.?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally I would do what makes you happy and eventually your family will come around. You will never be satisfied with life if you live it to make others happy, its YOUR life, you need to live it that way. :beer:


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is great advice. Foodpump is right. Many admissions representatives/recruiters will tell you what you want to hear. If you haven't worked in a bakery, then do it. Work for free if you have to. Who knows, you just may love to bake, but not professionally. Ask questions and ask them to the right people, meaning employers, graduates of culinary schools, etc. 

Let us all know how it goes for you and good luck.


----------

